# Fire Browsing



## vizzav (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Kindle, but not the Fire.  Are many people using it to browse the internet?  Is it a full-featured browser?  Easy to use?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else but I use it to surf. It is pretty good and no more difficult than other browsers IMHO.  I look at weather, this forum, news, and many other sites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's fairly full featured.  No more difficult to use than a phone browser -- somewhat different than on a full computer, but fairly intuitive I thought and perfectly easy once you get used to it.  The screen is smaller so 'full browser' pages won't look as good and you do a lot of zooming, panning, and scrolling.  But many sites also have mobile versions which work just great.

I never considered it to be my ONLY web access but it's great for casual browsing -- for power browsing I go for a computer with a full fledged browser.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

With both the Fire and my 10" Xoom, I do a LOT of my browsing. Occasionally there will be a problem with a drop down window or filling in a form on a website. But I'm sure that happens with all tablets and phones too. There are very few tasks that I save for a regular desktop or laptop. The Fire is fast and works really well. I do notice the wireless range is better in my house with my Xoom...


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with the comments so far. I would say it is better for browsing/consuming content than for interacting. If I am going to be doing much clicking, text entry I usually switch to a laptop.

In terms of speed, it is a tad slower than my IPAD but not enough to make me care.


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

I find the browser is adequately fast for the things I use it for (basic stuff: check traffic, weather, FB, forums). It's a secondary means of internet access, but its always only a swipe away so I use it quite frequently during an average day.

Complexity is not a problem at all. The learning curve is very gentle.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It's pretty easy to get adjusted to tablet browsing. The only problem I now have with web browsing is trying to touch my laptop's screen. Nothing moves, and all I get left with are fingerprints. I so much prefer to surf on my tablet.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

The built in browser is quite adequate. This was one of the bigger surprises. I now find I grab my Kindle Fire often when wanting to do a quick look up.


----------



## vizzav (Feb 16, 2012)

I manage the site www.netmarketshare.com, and one of the things we track is browser usage by device.  We're seeing the Fire gain in market share, but it has a long, long way to go to challenge the iPad or even Android devices.

I've been curious if it's worth upgrading to the Fire for the ability to browse the internet.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a good browser for light/medium browsing, if your wanting to do more complex things that require a mouse, well then, no lol. But as mobile browsers go, its pretty decent.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I never considered it to be my ONLY web access but it's great for casual browsing -- for power browsing I go for a computer with a full fledged browser.


Same here.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use the kindle silk browser to surf and i use the firefox browser to download books on my fire, its strange that you can not download books from the silk browser and its stranger that they took the firefox browser off the kindle store, ummm .

Here is the firefox browser from the firefox site.
http://198.60.22.13/mozilla.org/mobile/releases/latest/android/multi/


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I find myself using the Fire at home to surf most of the time. I have Firefox, too. I use it almost exclusively to surf and hardly use the desktop or laptop we have any more.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I do some browsing on the fire. but haven't found a browser I really like. I do most of.my bbrowsing on my laptop. just because I am usually playing words with friends on my fire while surfing the web on my laptop.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------

